# Stuggled with Weight



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

For years I have struggled with weight loss. I had gotten at one point to 260 pounds, but I started cooking my meals twice a month and make portions for each meal. It seems to help. I have lost 40 pounds doing this. Besides the meals I cook for what I call fast food, but healthier I only eat fruit. I only eat three meals a day and never bring soft drinks or sugar drinks into the house. I drink water and my one cup of coffee in the morning. It is not easy. But seeing my father die due to diabetic complications I knew I had to get healthier. My meals that I cook have a lot of veggies and small portions of meat. I take as much fat out of the meat as I can so that does helps. It really is something that I struggle with one day at a time. However it does get easier as time passes. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for sharing your story with us! I too have struggled a LOT with my weight and still continue to struggle. I cook 99% of our meals from scratch and have cut pop out. Every day i try harder but it will always be a battle


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Welcome, Faith1234

I am a diabetic also, and I have backslid some this past year. I am hoping to get back on the bandwagon in a couple of weeks time, after my husband his his knee replaced. Right now I am mostly focused on getting things done, as life is turbulent at the moment. Mind, my meals are mostly chicken and veggies and other good things but I know that I am eating too much.


----------



## mrghostwalker (Feb 6, 2011)

As I've posted before- I gained the usual weight over the years and tried dieting with no luck. The problem I found was that it's hard to force yourself to be hungry and do without when you know you don't have to. So it was always too hard to stick with a diet for any length of time. 
Then I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Knowing what I do about diabetes and how it is a progressively destructive disease I decided I wanted none of it! So I cut carbs out of my diet and all sugars. I found, that while there is medication you can take to help with the processing of sugars in your body, it's better to cut them from your diet. After a few months I was re-tested and my blood sugar level had dropped enough for me to stop the medication. Another 6 months and I was no longer diabetic. 
Now I eat a little carbs in the morning and proteins/fats and low carb vegetables the rest of the day. What I found was that by changing my body from being a carb-burner to a protein/fats-burner had many benefits. First I lost weight, lots of weight! I dropped 50lbs while eating all the time and never going hungry. My cholesterol, despite eating fats, is now in the healthy range. My blood pressure is very healthy. Even my snoring is better! 
I later found I was following a keto-type diet without knowing it. The important thing to realize is that (for me) this was not a diet but a lifestyle change. To be honest I was not motivated by a desire to lose weight. It was not my strong will that caused me to lose the weight, I was motivated by fear. 
I learned that the problem was my high carb lifestyle. When you eat a typical American meal, say a steak, or burger, and add potatoes, fries, etc you end up consuming more that you body can use, especially carbs. The carbs are immediately used to fuel your body and the protein and fats along with the extra carbs are stored. When you cut the carbs, your body looks for fuel and only finds proteins and fats so it converts stored fat into protein thus burning off your stored fats. 
I've now been eating this way for two years. I eat a lot. I snack all the time and I am never hungry. The foods I eat are much healthier than I used to and the weight stays off. I also find I do not crave the sweets either. I guess my body has adjusted. For me this is the only way I have ever been able to lose the stubborn weight and to keep it off. 
As a side not, there is a similar diet created by Susan Somers called the Somersize Diet (or plan). But again, it's really all about motivation.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

What a good idea, have only a couple of cooking days per month, and freeze the rest. I too drink lots of water, and try to get up and move as much as possible (these two things will improve your health, and allow you to lose weight.)


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

Oregon1986 said:


> Thank you for sharing your story with us! I too have struggled a LOT with my weight and still continue to struggle. I cook 99% of our meals from scratch and have cut pop out. Every day i try harder but it will always be a battle


I am with you with the daily struggles. I thankfully only go to the store once a month, twice if I need to stock up on some things early. It helps keep the junk out of sight for me. I love salty foods, not so much the sweets, but salty foods are my weakness. I do not get chips or soda's now or any salty junk food or sugary drinks. Going to the store less helps. I do my best to only go once a month.


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

Terri said:


> Welcome, Faith1234
> 
> I am a diabetic also, and I have backslid some this past year. I am hoping to get back on the bandwagon in a couple of weeks time, after my husband his his knee replaced. Right now I am mostly focused on getting things done, as life is turbulent at the moment. Mind, my meals are mostly chicken and veggies and other good things but I know that I am eating too much.


I know what it is like to have turbulent times I take care of my mom who is on hospice now and it does make wanting to get junk food more appealing. I am a stress eater and It helps that I do not bring the foods in the house. i am forced to eat the healthy stuff. A apple with peanut butter is now my go to for a snack if I have one in a day. Most of the time I just add it to a meal so I will not snack later. I hope your husband is back on his feet soon and your diabetes gets some better. Diabetes really is a struggle in it self. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

One of my Doctors, a surgeon, is very blunt in cases of weight and health.
I was complaining during a visit that I didn't care for the recovery time of a certain procedure.
"I can't be laying around the house all day without any exercise. I'll get fat."
He cut me off before I could finish and responded "Weight has nothing to do with what you do but what you put in your mouth."


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

mrghostwalker said:


> As I've posted before- I gained the usual weight over the years and tried dieting with no luck. The problem I found was that it's hard to force yourself to be hungry and do without when you know you don't have to. So it was always too hard to stick with a diet for any length of time.
> Then I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Knowing what I do about diabetes and how it is a progressively destructive disease I decided I wanted none of it! So I cut carbs out of my diet and all sugars. I found, that while there is medication you can take to help with the processing of sugars in your body, it's better to cut them from your diet. After a few months I was re-tested and my blood sugar level had dropped enough for me to stop the medication. Another 6 months and I was no longer diabetic.
> Now I eat a little carbs in the morning and proteins/fats and low carb vegetables the rest of the day. What I found was that by changing my body from being a carb-burner to a protein/fats-burner had many benefits. First I lost weight, lots of weight! I dropped 50lbs while eating all the time and never going hungry. My cholesterol, despite eating fats, is now in the healthy range. My blood pressure is very healthy. Even my snoring is better!
> I later found I was following a keto-type diet without knowing it. The important thing to realize is that (for me) this was not a diet but a lifestyle change. To be honest I was not motivated by a desire to lose weight. It was not my strong will that caused me to lose the weight, I was motivated by fear.
> ...



I am so happy that you are no longer a diabetic. My mom and dad are and was a diabetic and my dad died from complications. I am so glad you were able to get rid of it. You diet sounds like a good one. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

CKelly78z said:


> What a good idea, have only a couple of cooking days per month, and freeze the rest. I too drink lots of water, and try to get up and move as much as possible (these two things will improve your health, and allow you to lose weight.)


Moving around a lot is the key once you get the eating better. I keep a set of hand weights by my chair and if I sit to watch TV I am using them for at least 30 minutes. I do enjoy using them now it is kind of relaxing. Plus I am always on the move. I am not one to sit too long these days. My energy level has improved a lot.


----------



## Faith1234 (Feb 10, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> One of my Doctors, a surgeon, is very blunt in cases of weight and health.
> I was complaining during a visit that I didn't care for the recovery time of a certain procedure.
> "I can't be laying around the house all day without any exercise. I'll get fat."
> He cut me off before I could finish and responded "Weight has nothing to do with what you do but what you put in your mouth."


Well he is right to a point, but I think what you do has a lot to do with it. If you don't move around much you will have more time to eat and you will not be getting any exercise in. So I think you were both right in a way, but when you are recovering from a surgery it is best to rest and give your body time to heal. You never want hurt yourself and have to have more time to heal.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

One thing that took me a long time to realize was that everyone's bodies are different and we all lose and gain weight differently. I had to learn to cut myself some slack with my stomach because it has had a lot of trauma over past several years. I have had two c-sections, two umbilical hernia surgeries and a gall bladder surgery. I have a lot of scar tissue and it makes it harder


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The only way I was able to lose weight and keep it off was to practice portion control and to walk. And to not deprive myself or ever let myself get really hungry. Three small meals and three snacks. I did not even start out with healthier food choices but just cut everything down by a quarter. It takes time to create a new habit but after all these years I would not even consider a pastry for breakfast as I would miss my oatmeal or yogurt.

I know people do not like to measure or weigh as they prepare their meals but if you are trying to stay within a caloric range then this is the only way. I once showed my husband that he was taking 3 tablespoons of peanut butter on his toast which was 300 calories. He thought he was taking a tablespoon. Measuring really takes no time at all. I bought long handled measuring cups which make great serving spoons.

IMO Walking is the best exercise especially for losing weight. Or swimming if you have access to a pool. I lost all my weight and know three others who lost all their weight at the same time just by walking on a daily basis and gradually increasing distance and speed. In total we four lost just under 500 lbs.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

mrghostwalker said:


> As I've posted before- I gained the usual weight over the years and tried dieting with no luck. The problem I found was that it's hard to force yourself to be hungry and do without when you know you don't have to. So it was always too hard to stick with a diet for any length of time.
> Then I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes. Knowing what I do about diabetes and how it is a progressively destructive disease I decided I wanted none of it! So I cut carbs out of my diet and all sugars. I found, that while there is medication you can take to help with the processing of sugars in your body, it's better to cut them from your diet. After a few months I was re-tested and my blood sugar level had dropped enough for me to stop the medication. Another 6 months and I was no longer diabetic.
> Now I eat a little carbs in the morning and proteins/fats and low carb vegetables the rest of the day. What I found was that by changing my body from being a carb-burner to a protein/fats-burner had many benefits. First I lost weight, lots of weight! I dropped 50lbs while eating all the time and never going hungry. My cholesterol, despite eating fats, is now in the healthy range. My blood pressure is very healthy. Even my snoring is better!
> I later found I was following a keto-type diet without knowing it. The important thing to realize is that (for me) this was not a diet but a lifestyle change. To be honest I was not motivated by a desire to lose weight. It was not my strong will that caused me to lose the weight, I was motivated by fear.
> ...


Whether it was a desire to lose weight or fear, it is great that you made the changes and lost the weight!
Most people don't realize that there are millions, yes millions of Americans that have already begun the awful tango with CKD, chronic kidney disease. It is connected with obesity, heart failure and diabetes. 
Most folks don't know what a healthy creatinine level, healthy gfr or bun level is. Unfortunately doctors often don't test or don't tell their patients what their levels are until stage 2, 3, or 4. Stage 5 is dialysis...

*Also, good info on diet is Dr. Berg, on facebook or utube.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

All I have to do to work up a good bowel movement is to walk out to my barn, and start on a project, just that 300' walk, and bending down to work on something will stimulate things that will require another 300' return walk.
People who don't move, don't get this benefit !

When I have a slow day at work, I will walk around the building a couple of times, which will give me the urge to visit the men's room.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

emdeengee said:


> I know people do not like to measure or weigh as they prepare their meals but if you are trying to stay within a caloric range then this is the only way. I once showed my husband that he was taking 3 tablespoons of peanut butter on his toast which was 300 calories. He thought he was taking a tablespoon. Measuring really takes no time at all. I bought long handled measuring cups which make great serving spoons.


I would have responded well to the peanut butter anecdote.
Numbers, goals, levels and that competitive nature seem to come for many of the males that I know.
I can sit at a dinner table with both male and female friends/family members and listen to their approaches. The women, not all, tend to use different techniques with the same results.


----------

